# Film School Portfolios



## VerseATell (Apr 13, 2012)

So I plan to enroll in film school sometime within the next few months (if I can afford it). And I was curious as to what you guys used for your portfolios and that went over relatively well. I've watched a few of the films on here but I'm looking for more or less an idea of what they might be looking after while revealing my portfolio.


----------

